# Snake ID - Venomous



## MontyTheBredl (Feb 4, 2013)

So last night dad comes into my room at 2:30am and he has a snake in his hands with a head grip on it, he asks me what the hell it is. Thinking oh god somethings wrong with my snake (around the same size and colour) I looked at it and realised it was a venomous snake! I could tell by the head shape, pythons have a much broader head. He heard one of my sisters dogs outside barking at something, so he went over to see what it was barking at when he seen half the snakes body poking out of some grass. Thinking it was my snake who may have got out, he grabbed its tail and realised it wasn't mine, so he grabbed it by the back of the head. Anyway I love snakes, even venomous ones, so we put it in the bucket with a lid and took it to the bush. Let it go which is a good feeling as most people would kill it. Finally got to bed at 3:30 haha. Anyway just wondering what type of snake it is, I'd say its a tiger. It was chromey brown with quite large scales and a slightly orange belly. Dad said it had a black tounge. 

Im located in Geelong, vic. Our area is semi urban, outskirts of geelong near a river. we live across the road from paddocks etc.


----------



## bigguy (Feb 4, 2013)

Looks like a lowland copperhead, but the pics not to clear.


----------



## MontyTheBredl (Feb 4, 2013)

Going by google images I think your right! well see what others have to say


----------



## Tassie97 (Feb 4, 2013)

yeah its a lowland copperhead


----------



## Jacknife (Feb 4, 2013)

bigguy said:


> Looks like a lowland copperhead, but the pics not to clear.



+1


----------



## inkaddict (Feb 4, 2013)

kinda looks like a white lip.... or a swamp snake ... but thats a really rough guess .... need a better photo of the head


----------



## saratoga (Feb 4, 2013)

Its a copperhead


----------



## MontyTheBredl (Feb 4, 2013)

Nah doesnt look anything like either of them. Its gotta be a copperhead, they look identicle. thanks for the help  another thing, this guy was around 30-40cm, across the road and right behind our house is a dam, will there be more in the area? The dam behind our house only went up 6 months ago and this snake was around 20m away from it. any possiblity it come from there?


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 4, 2013)

110% lowlands copperhead


----------



## eipper (Feb 4, 2013)

Copperhead Austrelaps superbus


----------



## BIGBANG (Feb 4, 2013)

dunno i'm not convinced its a copperhead on what i can see in that photo, it very well maybe but something about the head shape is bothering me


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 5, 2013)

One would have to say, with confidence, that this is a Lowlands Copperhead (_Austrelaps superbus_). The lack of clarity of the photos and the fact that only a dorsal view is presented are limiting factor on providing that ID. Irrespective, thanks for the specific geographic location - that is always a big help.

Copperheads are particularly variable in colour, ranging from very dark grey to light grey, or dark brown to light brown or reddish brown in colour. They may or may not have a dark nuchal bar present and may or may not show a dark vertebral stripe. The markings on the lips vary from prominent with dark and pale bars to obscure. The ventro-lateral scales are usually paler than the dorsal scales and are of brighter, more colourful hue.

The lack of the head being particularly distinct from the neck, the absence of dark head markings or nuchal band or any form of regular banding; the moderately stout body in combination with a short tail; in conjunction allow the confident identification as a Lowlands Copperhead.

Blue


----------



## MontyTheBredl (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow thanks for the help guys. My neighbour 2 doors down had a little snake in her backyard a couple of days ago, any chance they have bred in the area? Any chance of more? Thanks heaps!


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 5, 2013)

where there is one there is more !


----------

